# Feedback Favourites



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Throughout all the years I've been playing Guitar, I have to to admit that one of key inspirations I had, that attracted
me to playing guitar was, you guessed it "Guitar Feedback".

I'll have to say that one of the ground breaking songs to bring this to light for me was;

*Jimi Hendrix, The Star spangled Banner at Woodstock.*

I'd like to hear from the membership and post your predominant Feedback laden song, which made the hair on the back of your neck Stand to Attention!

http://youtu.be/wt3cYpFLJiM

Music links and Videos welcome.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Europa by Carlos Santana.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Foxy Lady, Mr. Hendrix. When I first heard it I was literally amazed. The feedback comes in at the 21 second mark of the video. Glorious.


[video=youtube;5Of6YHFwjI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Of6YHFwjI4[/video]


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;EHGu9P3bquI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHGu9P3bquI[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

laristotle said:


> [video=youtube;EHGu9P3bquI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHGu9P3bquI[/video]


good one!

i was going to also name ted, but the entire _intensities in ten cities_ album. byrdland. feedback is 60% of ted's whole schtick with guitar


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> Foxy Lady, Mr. Hendrix. When I first heard it I was literally amazed. The feedback comes in at the 21 second mark of the video. Glorious.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;5Of6YHFwjI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Of6YHFwjI4[/video]


That would be my choice as well.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

How about "Sorrow" by Pink Floyd, the Pulse concert. The effects, and what seems to be an endless supply of wattage that Gilmour utilizes in this song is very haunting to say the least. Definetly one of my favourites. I'll post a video as soon as I can figure it out.

http://youtu.be/ges_1E6OocE


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Is this it?

[video=youtube;ges_1E6OocE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ges_1E6OocE[/video]


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

greco said:


> Is this it?
> 
> [video=youtube;ges_1E6OocE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ges_1E6OocE[/video]


Oh yeah, thanks for posting!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

freakin' love the devolution of this one

[video=youtube;o7hwbqG-5ic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7hwbqG-5ic[/video]


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't know how to post a video but my fave feedback laden performance is Joe Satriani's Flying in a Blue Dream... tons of tastefully used feedback in that song... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SINl5JY7LhI 

Here he is talking about the feedback gods ;o) : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3PdBdBD8v8


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

man, that was a good one.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

The ending is a symphony of feedback! However, I have to say that I really love the intro to "I Feel Fine" by The Beatles. According to Paul McCartney, it was the first guitar feedback to be recorded. I don't know if that's true or not, but it's still super cool!



puckhead said:


> freakin' love the devolution of this one
> 
> [video=youtube;o7hwbqG-5ic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7hwbqG-5ic[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

"I Feel Fine" by the Beatles. Very first note.

"Magic People" by The Paupers.

"Volunteers" by The Jefferson Airplane. (_EDIT: My mistake. It is actually "We Can Be Together", on the same album, which recycles one of the musical themes of Volunteers. Easy mistake. Great album._...still. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0r0J2YSzcg Thanks for making me remember this album. Jorma Kaukonen's playing on "Wooden Ships" and "We Can Be Together" still moves me all these years later. Such a weird style, but it works.)

Say, ever heard this thing? I have a couple of "feedbacker" pedals (Boss DF-2, Line 6 Dr. Distorto) but this thing is the shiznazz,

[video=youtube;LaMEdWHiLno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaMEdWHiLno[/video]


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

It's nice to know somebody still remembers the Paupers! A great Band. I owe it to Skip and the Boys to post this Video.


[video=youtube;rlU4uK-tCfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlU4uK-tCfA[/video]


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

The Paupers were the first Canadian album I bought. I played it a LOT and remembering the picture on the cover, I always wanted to look like that bass player.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> It's nice to know somebody still remembers the Paupers! A great Band. I owe it to Skip and the Boys to post this Video.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;rlU4uK-tCfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlU4uK-tCfA[/video]


I saw them at Expo 67. They impressed the heck out of me. I think it was Adam MItchell that had a Telecaster with a really microphonic neck pickup that he could blow at and make noises.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;hRu3NFKBkt0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRu3NFKBkt0[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Obviously, many like the feedback on some songs. I could never get into it. It sounds more like noise to me than music.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

laristotle said:


> [video=youtube;hRu3NFKBkt0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRu3NFKBkt0[/video]


Saw them shortly after this album came out. Great show. The late Terry Kath was a BIG man. His Strat looked like a ukelele on him. Wisely, they did NOT perform this "tune" in concert, although perhaps Kath may have coaxed some feedback here and there "for seasoning". It was interesting as an album track, and certainly of its time and a big contrast to the rigorously-charted brass sections we associate with Chicago, but would have been every bit as self-indulgent and uninteresting as a 7-min drum solo, live. I suspect I would have seen people saying "Hey, Lou Reed is performing Metal Machine Music over at Club X. Wanna go there instead?".


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

starting at about 6:20 of hendrix's third stone from the sun.
the train leaving the station section.
its haunted me for years.

[video=youtube;U3KoAsNc1YA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3KoAsNc1YA[/video]


----------

